# Define "Mechanical Fall"



## Markhk (Feb 11, 2008)

When I bring patients into the ED and explain my patient tripped and fell, the charge nurse cannot help but label the patient as a "mechanical fall". 

I kind of scratch my head because I've never heard the term before. I've heard a variety of explanations, but how would you define it? 

The most reasonable one I gather is "a fall that is the result of non-medical reasons". (I.e. Non-Syncope)

Does this mean being pushed off the side of a cliff is also a mechanical fall?


----------



## firecoins (Feb 11, 2008)

Markhk said:


> Does this mean being pushed off the side of a cliff is also a mechanical fall?



yes that is a mechanical fall.  Any fall caused by gravity or by something other than a medical reason is a mechanical fall.  A non-mechanical fall is initated by a medical reason and gravity kicks in the rest of the way.


----------

